# hibiscus?



## teq1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry if this is a stupid question 


But I came up with a question the other day while I was at the grocery store. So I was in the produce section and they had bags of dried hibiscus flowers for like almost 4 bucks each. And I thought to myself, would these be good for torts? Maybe if I soaked the dried hibiscus leaves until they softened I could probably feed them to my torts. But I decided to post this here first to see if anyone could tell me if it would be safe for them. So, can I do this? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2010)

I've never seen the hibiscus in the stores. Well, my tortoises eat the dried flowers that fall off the tree, so I can't imagine why they couldn't eat dried flowers sold in a store to be eaten by people.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 18, 2010)

The dried hibiscus flower sold in the grocery is for a hispanic drink called Jamaica. Its brewed into a tea, but served ice cold.





The dried flowers not meant for tortoise consumption.


----------



## teq1 (Dec 18, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I've never seen the hibiscus in the stores. Well, my tortoises eat the dried flowers that fall off the tree, so I can't imagine why they couldn't eat dried flowers sold in a store to be eaten by people.




Yeah I usually find those bags by the produce section. It usually says "Jamaica" which is spanish for hibiscus. My mom once in a while makes a nice tea out of this hibiscus. I usually let it cool, put it in the fridge then drink it cold. It's really good. Hopefully the torts can eat them


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 18, 2010)

As long as they are dried without preservatives, they should be fine. I would try them as is first since soaking may mess up the texture. I would also use them as an addition to other foods they don't seem to like as much if they really go for it!

I'll have to check to see if my store carries them! Thanks!


----------



## teq1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Next time I go to the grocery store I'll check to see if it has any preservatives or anything else that might be harmful. I'll make sure to research before I feed them to my torts. If not, I'll just plant my own hibiscus seeds


----------



## DeanS (Dec 19, 2010)

My only concern is the origin of the plant. If they grow their own or have a source, there's a good chance that they are fed non-organic mulch, etc. If you are going to take a shortcut, make sure it's organic.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 19, 2010)

Most tortoises love hibiscus flowers, have never seen packaged ones.


----------

